# Best Truck Campers for Ford dually



## Rmankty (May 3, 2016)

Hello I intend to purchase a Ford F-350 DRW with 8" box. I am just looking for info on best truck Campers. I am looking and will look hard and thorough before purchase. Im particularly interested in service and quality. Any tip will be greatly appreciated. Thank you for you reply!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

When you move up to the big trucks, the world is your oyster.
You can get a 4 season unit, with a small slide.
Arctic Fox and Lance are top of the line units.

RVTrader usually has a great list of used units, or, watch Craigslist.
Lot's of truck campers sit in the barn and seldom get used.


----------



## Rmankty (May 3, 2016)

Gamekeeper said:


> When you move up to the big trucks, the world is your oyster.
> You can get a 4 season unit, with a small slide.
> Arctic Fox and Lance are top of the line units.
> 
> ...


Thank you for Artic Fox and Lance names. I have read of Travel lite and all aluminum construction, My Parents had a large cabover and extended model(we moved the bumper out) for years,although I dont recall the brand. It was made from wood largely, and I thought the metal model would be better over time. I dont have any prices yet. Thank you very much for your advice and links,I will check them out! Thank you !


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Livin'Lite's are a little plain for me. 
Most of the cheapo's are junk. As evidenced by the hundreds of them for sale on Craig'sList that "Just need a little work" or "has roof damage". Once water gets in a truck camper wall, it's "Sayonara Baby!" Too many racking forces for the rotten corners to stay together.

That said, if it's been sitting in a barn, well, a good inspection can save you thousands.


----------



## Rmankty (May 3, 2016)

Gamekeeper said:


> Livin'Lite's are a little plain for me.
> Most of the cheapo's are junk. As evidenced by the hundreds of them for sale on Craig'sList that "Just need a little work" or "has roof damage". Once water gets in a truck camper wall, it's "Sayonara Baby!" Too many racking forces for the rotten corners to stay together.
> 
> That said, if it's been sitting in a barn, well, a good inspection can save you thousands.


My parents bought a new 5th wheel where the roof didnt properly cover one wall in left rear side--it leaked water to the point of destroying the value of the thing--just out of warranty too-truly--and manufacturer and dealer did nothing. I dont know really enough about Campers yet---and best materials and methods of construction. I am truly a novice on this equipment--but will acquire all I need to know so I dont have a pile of junk. Thank you for you advice and replies.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

rv.net is a good place for this. They have forums for every kind of RV, including truck campers.


----------



## Rmankty (May 3, 2016)

kroppe said:


> rv.net is a good place for this. They have forums for every kind of RV, including truck campers.


Thank you very much for the link rv.net I have not been there yet,that is what Im looking for--no better place to get info on things that from people that bought them and used them


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Trailer life magazine and website has alot of info for you. Your main concern will be how the previous owner maintained the sealants on the outside. I work at a RV dealership. I can't tell you how much neglect I've seen on majority of the campers out there as far as maintenance goes. It doesn't matter how expensive or cheap they are when new it's all about taking care of it. Also most manufacturers only cover 90 days on exterior sealants not 1 year on new units. It's up to the customer. I'm partial to Lance and arctic fox truck campers.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Something else to look into are cabover struts made by Lance. They help take out camper sway and porpoising on the highway. They really do make a difference with them on.


----------



## Rmankty (May 3, 2016)

Than


jancoe said:


> Trailer life magazine and website has alot of info for you. Your main concern will be how the previous owner maintained the sealants on the outside. I work at a RV dealership. I can't tell you how much neglect I've seen on majority of the campers out there as far as maintenance goes. It doesn't matter how expensive or cheap they are when new it's all about taking care of it. Also most manufacturers only cover 90 days on exterior sealants not 1 year on new units. It's up to the customer. I'm partial to Lance and arctic fox truck campers.


Thank you for your information. It is probably best to park a RV inside when not in use if possible. for what they cost,it would be worth paying for some kind of protection from the effects of the sun and weather in general.


----------



## Rmankty (May 3, 2016)

jancoe said:


> Something else to look into are cabover struts made by Lance. They help take out camper sway and porpoising on the highway. They really do make a difference with them on.


I think my parents Cabover truck Campers used just the 4 mounts to the truck. Thank you mentioning the cabover struts.


----------

